# Forum Sig Creation by Ghetto - Want one?



## Ghetto

Send Me Your Signature Requests!

New to Fish forums? Want a personalized graphic signature to establish your identity? You've come to the right thread! If you're not familiar with signatures, they are images that can be attached to your posts, depicting a bit of what you'd like to share with the Fish Forum community. I know that not everybody desires one, but if you do and do not have the means to create one for yourself, I'd be glad to offer my services. I am by far not the best Photoshop user out there, but I do enjoy creating signatures for myself and would be glad to for you as well. So, whether it be your fish pics, funny pictures, ads for your favorite components, or even messages that you'd like to see in a signature of your own, just post a request! I'll do my best to create a sig you'll be happy to display in each of your posts here in the fish forum.

How To Add A Graphic Signature To Your Posts 

For those who are not familiar with the process, here are some quick instructions on how you can get your new sig to appear in your posts. Once your new sig is posted, you will need to right-click anywhere within the image and save it to your hard drive. Then, you will need to upload the image to your ISP's webspace. There are also several free image hosting sites out there you can find by doing a google search. Once your image is uploaded to the web, you will need the url address that is assigned to that image. This is found by right-clicking the uploaded image and choosing "properties." Copy the URL address you see in the image's properties and go to your Fish Forum profile. In the signature text box, you must type in the following:










The blue text that falls within this code is to be replaced with the URL address you just copied from your uploaded image. It's a fairly simple process. Do feel free to ask any questions. Enjoy!


----------



## Osiris

Very cool!

See what can do with these plz:









































http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/MalawianPro/L13404-04-06.jpg


----------



## Guest

I'd like a personalized sig. Is there a way for you to make a pic that says "The Fish Forums" in the middle and has alot of different kinds of fish like bettas, tetras, plec's, angelfish, and any other kind of fish you want? Sort of like an ad and then I'd make it to where you can click on the pic to get to my forum. So would you mind doing something like that for me?


----------



## Ghetto

^ nice pics man I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Ghetto

Durbkat said:


> I'd like a personalized sig. Is there a way for you to make a pic that says "The Fish Forums" in the middle and has alot of different kinds of fish like bettas, tetras, plec's, angelfish, and any other kind of fish you want? Sort of like an ad and then I'd make it to where you can click on the pic to get to my forum. So would you mind doing something like that for me?



sure do you have any particular pics you want used?..


----------



## Ron the handyman

Mp I see you have albino bristlenose Pleco need some babies I have like 40 of them R.


----------



## Osiris

lol Ron post'em up on the auctions!


----------



## Osiris

I just noticed but is that girl, is the close up of her eyes or her..............


----------



## Guest

Ghetto said:


> sure do you have any particular pics you want used?..


Sure I have a couple, could you use this pic of this angel and remove the background so that its just the angel and have it next to the word "forums"







only not this big. I'd like the words to be blue and about the same size as the one I'm using now in my sig. and then right under the name of the forum I'd like a pic of this pleco







with the gravel covering the bottom of the advertisement of my forum. Then on the left side of the name of the forum I'd like this pic of the betta with the background removed







and finnaly I would like a pic of this oscar right behind the name of the forum








oh btw in case you didn't know the name of my forum is "The Fish Forums" and if there is a way could you remove the website? Sorry for this being sooo long.


----------



## leveldrummer

hey i got a fun one for ya, id love something that has some spawn stuff on it, you can find tons of images at spawn.com, just browse the comics for album covers. they are all insane. thanks ghetto, you rock!


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go MalawianPro I made 2 versions if you want your name on it just ask...




















Durbkat your next on the list, then it's drummer..


----------



## Ghetto

Baby_Baby said:


> No thanks. Already got one



Nice sig!


----------



## Osiris

Very cool! Thanks, what kind of fish do you keep?


----------



## Ghetto

MalawianPro said:


> Very cool! Thanks, what kind of fish do you keep?


mostly just bettas I have some zebra danios.


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go Durbkat this is more of a rough draft because I was kind of confused on what you wanted so..disect this and tell me what you don't like, and what you do like so I can make you a better one..











Here you go leveldrummer I made 4 different versions for yours..


----------



## fishfreaks

Baby_Baby said:


> No thanks. Already got one


What she said


----------



## harif87

Hey could you make me one with these pics? But like make some cool graphics with it or soemthing? If im being to general just say no lol


----------



## Reefneck

If you have any extra time, PM me. I would like to get one. No rush as I can see how busy you are. Very nice of you to do all this work for us.


----------



## Ghetto

harif87 said:


> Hey could you make me one with these pics? But like make some cool graphics with it or soemthing? If im being to general just say no lol



I got you..and Reefneck go ahead and pm me your request.


----------



## Reefneck

Ghetto said:


> Reefneck go ahead and pm me your request.


Ok, See what you can come up with from some or all of these. If you can morph some together or whatever. Let your talents flow.


----------



## leveldrummer

heck ya man!! you rock! thanks tons.


----------



## Christine

I would love to have one if you have time. Your stuff looks awesome!


----------



## Ghetto

harif87 here you go if you want something different just ask..










Reefneck your next..Christine just post your request I'll get to it..


----------



## Christine

Wow, Ok then! The name of my website is Wild About Bettas. Just pick and choose from these pics as you see fit, but I'd love to see the first boy in there. He's my current fave fishie. I hope all these pics don't make this thread painful to load. Thank you so much!


































































Added another pic I took today! If you're already working on it... well just pretend I didn't add anything  Thanks so much man!


----------



## harif87

Hey ghetto thanx alot man, its sweet as hell.....cant thank you enough


----------



## Guest

Ghetto said:


> Here you go Durbkat this is more of a rough draft because I was kind of confused on what you wanted so..disect this and tell me what you don't like, and what you do like so I can make you a better one..


OMG!!!! Thats freaking perfect, except could you move the angelfish above the name of the forum?


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go durbkat


















Reefneck I'm making your right now.


----------



## Guest

That second one is perfect!!! Thanks alot.


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go reef hope you like them...


----------



## Reefneck

Really, REALLY nice! I Love it! Thanks for all your hard work! Not just from me, But from everyone. It's very kind of you to do this for us.

Keri


----------



## Ghetto

^ no problem man glad you like it 

Christine your next


----------



## flamingo

Wow, this is awesome! lmao Hope i'm not butting in but I thought i'd ask while your doing this!

Do you think you could do something with this?


































I know it's kind of a lot, but I thought i'd put it out there


----------



## Ghetto

flamingonhot said:


> Wow, this is awesome! lmao Hope i'm not butting in but I thought i'd ask while your doing this!
> 
> Do you think you could do something with this?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of a lot, but I thought i'd put it out there


your after christine


----------



## Laura Ann

Seeing as you have loads of requests before me, I'll just make it quick for you. 

One word, Supergirl!!

If you can do something with supergirl, and my forum name (Laura_Ann), with it, I'd be pleased!!

By the way, awsome stuff you have done so far!!


----------



## Guest

Hey Ghetto. 

Do you think you can do soemthing with these photos and have it say Scuba Kid and then Oddball Enthusiast?

Thanks. 



























(Just the leopoldi (black stingray) in this photo though.)


----------



## Ripley

Wow, you're amazing!

Whenever you get to me (I know I'm the last of many!), that would be great.

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j21/FallingForNova/Fish/
(Bolivian rams and bettas, please and thanks!)


----------



## AshleytheGreat

MAN Scuba yours it gunna be so sweet!


----------



## Guest

Ghetto, do you know how to make animated avatars like this one that leafgirl use's on my forum







? If so I'd like one like it with pics of my fish (I'm getting to use a digital camera today) once you get done with everyone else's request for signatures. And if you can, make it to where I can get around the no animated avatars rule.


----------



## Ghetto

Sure durkbat, sorry i've havent gotten around to make everyone elses I'll try and get them all done by today..


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go Christine hope you like it if not I could try something else..










flamingonhot your next


----------



## Christine

Wow Ghetto, thats really awesome! Thanks so much! I really appreciate you taking the time to do this. I hate to ask but would it be possible to remove my name?


----------



## Ghetto

Christine said:


> Wow Ghetto, thats really awesome! Thanks so much! I really appreciate you taking the time to do this. I hate to ask but would it be possible to remove my name?


Sure just give me a sec..


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go christine you revised version..












and here is yours flamingonhot


















your up next Laura Ann do you have any particular pics used, I havent been able to find any good ones.


----------



## Christine

Awesome Ghetto thanks so much! Now to get it working


----------



## Guest

Just right click in the pic christine then click on properties then highlight and copy the link in the box that pops up, go to your CP click on edit signature then click the img button and paste the link into it then click ok, and if this is a forum that your advertising then highlight the code that just appeared after you entered the link of the advertisement (the thing that looks like







) then click on insert hyperlink or link (not sure which one its called) then paste the link to that forum in the box that appears and click ok. Then that pic will be clickable and people can click on it and it will take them to that forum.

Sorry if that was confusing, if it is, I'll break it down into steps, let me know. :wink:


----------



## Christine

Got it  Thanks Durb! Thanks again Ghetto, love it!


----------



## Guest

Yea!!!! My directions weren't confusing and I didn't have to re word it. LOL


----------



## Gourami Swami

Hey, can I get a new banner that links too durbkat's forum? his existing one doesnt go well with my style 

can I have it greyish melded and layered with black with "the fish forums" written in some sort of script in green smallish in the bottom left hand corner, and have the following pics on it...
http://www.bettas4all.nl/photos/betta_of_the_month/BettaofthemonthMei2006.jpg on the left, and 

http://207.234.212.188/cichlids/greenterror9.jpg on the right?

Put this one in the bottom middle...http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/CichlidPIX/Discus%20PIX/Turquoise_Discus.JPG

also, I want it to be cool and layered like flamingonhot's was. and just a little smaller than everyone else's.


----------



## Guest

I bet you didn't know what you was getting your self into did you ghetto?

I think this should be pinned.


----------



## Ghetto

Durbkat said:


> I bet you didn't know what you was getting your self into did you ghetto?
> 
> I think this should be pinned.


Nah I knew already I had another thread like this on another forum but they wanted everything fast...I was waiting on Laura Ann to respond to my question about the pictures..guess I'll start on scubas...


----------



## Guest

She is on chat so I just told her, she should be here soon.


----------



## Ghetto

Durbkat said:


> She is on chat so I just told her, she should be here soon.


thnx for the help


----------



## Laura Ann

Ghetto... 


You can go to my photobucket album and pick some out if you'd like

http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h305/LauraAnn828/?sc=1&multi=3&addtype=local&media=image

Take your pick, there are ton's there!


----------



## flamingo

Dang thank you!! I love it .

Was hoping it wouldn't be so hard because of all the random pics but it turned out nice! thanks again.


----------



## Gourami Swami

hey ghetto, I know theres a line but I just wanted to make sure you werent forgetting me!


----------



## Guest

Calm down swami, just use the one he made for me till he makes the "special" one for you. LOL Here is the code for it just remove the ~ only
[~URL="http://s11.invisionfree.com/The_Fish_Forums/index.php?act=idx"][~img]http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/4790/fishforums38fz.png[/img][~/URL]
If you do it right you should see the pic like in my sig and it should be clickable and when people click on it, it should take people to my forum.


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go Laura Ann I finally found a good supergirl pic hope you like it...


----------



## Ownager2004

Nice work ghetto. Those are some of the best fish sigs ive seen.


----------



## Gourami Swami

Last minute change. It will still link to durb's forum but make it just say gourami swami not the fish forums. too official if its TFF


----------



## Guest

Well then how will people know its a forum if it just has your name? lol


----------



## Guest

Ghetto, once your done with everyone else do you know how to make animated advertisments? Like just have a blue background and have it say "The Fish Forums" in black letters but only have it show one word at a time and make it 88x31 as I wanted to use something like that on aquarank.


----------



## Ghetto

Gourami Swami said:


> Last minute change. It will still link to durb's forum but make it just say gourami swami not the fish forums. too official if its TFF


sure no problem..I'll see what I can do durkbat..things might get a little slow for a bit my internet is acting dumb..


----------



## Guest

That's ok, take your time.


----------



## Laura Ann

Nice Ghetto, I love it!!

I forgot I wanted Supergirl... lol... I sent you the link to my photobucket album... DUH!


----------



## Ghetto

sorry double post


----------



## Ghetto

ok my internet is finally up again I'll try to catch up today.


----------



## Guest

What was wrong with it? Do you have broadband internet?


----------



## Ghetto

Durbkat said:


> What was wrong with it? Do you have broadband internet?


It just kept dropping the dsl signal I called them, and got it fixed..

Here you go scuba kid hope this is what you were looking for..of not then just ask and I'll try something else.










Ripley your next in line


----------



## Jaws10

well when yu get around to it, can yu see wut yu could do with these pics? if yu could that would be great

















i know one is marine and one is not but o well, thanks alot


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go scuba


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go ripley 2 different versions


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go swami


----------



## Guest

[~URL="http://s11.invisionfree.com/The_Fish_Forums/index.php?act=idx"][~IMG]http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/8076/swamiaw1.jpg[/IMG][~/URL] Just remove the ~ swami, then it will show the image and it will link people to my forum and there are 3 ~ just to let you know


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go jaws


----------



## Jaws10

aww sweet! i can't thank you enough.......thanks so much for the sig dog


----------



## Jaws10

i have right clicked and tried just about everything, so can you tell me how i get this pic on as my sig?


----------



## Guest

After you right click on it, click on properties then highlight the link and copy it, then go to your user cp and click on edit signature. Then click on the img button(looks like a yellow square with some mountains on it) then paste the link in the box that pops up then click on, then click save signature. Then your done. I believe I've already gave these instructions on page 3 or 2.


----------



## Jaws10

thanks for your help


----------



## Guest

No problem


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go durk hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Guest

Yes thats perfect!!


----------



## Jaws10

its really nice of you to do all of this for us ghetto


----------



## Guest

Yes it sure is! Your the best!


----------



## Jaws10

ya, its not like we can make these awesome signatures! my thanks to ghetto


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much Ghetto! This is awesome!


----------



## Gourami Swami

Thats aweesome man! just how I wanted! thanks so much


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Gourami Swami told me about you and i was look at the one u made and i like them could u make me one of African Cichlids any will do i really hope its not to much to ask of u


----------



## Ghetto

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Gourami Swami told me about you and i was look at the one u made and i like them could u make me one of African Cichlids any will do i really hope its not to much to ask of u



Sure got any pics in particular?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

im nut sure but maybe these two cichlids
Sci. Fryeri 
yellow labs
im trying to find some but i need to get pass the block on my moms pc


----------



## Ghetto

alright then I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

ok tyvm well i got pass everything and found a few pics that i like

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/mark_is_shy/Fish/untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Ghetto

Sorry i havent gotten around to do this for you..I'll try to get it done tonight..


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Ghetto could you use this pic of my convict instead please and thank you
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/mark_is_shy/Fish/HPIM1233.jpg


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go phantom sorry I took so long..hope you like it..


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

WOW thats awsome ghetto thank you very much now i can remember Phantom


----------



## Ringo

Hey Ghetto you still out there?
My turn


----------



## Ringo

If Ghetto isn't around anymore, does anyone here have any links to a site where I could create my own?


----------



## T4987

I don't know of any signature creating sites if you want I make you one it wont be as good as ghetto's but I can probably make a decent signature.


----------



## Ringo

Better than nothing.
I'll get some pics on soon.


----------



## T4987

heres one I made real quick. Tell me everything you want in it I'm not that creative.


----------



## Ringo

To make the siggies, do you go through a site, or is it some sorta program?


----------



## T4987

You make them yourself with an image editor.


----------



## Guest

ghetto uses adobe photoshop. awesome program.


----------



## thebrick

I wouldnt mind one. 

The only things i ask is the SN to be on it as well as "addicted to fish" 

other then that run wild  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ghetto

I got you just post the pics you want used.


----------



## redzebra24

can u do something for me? if you can u got pm


----------

